

The “Dagger of Faith” in the Digital Age - nkurz
http://tabletmag.com/jewish-arts-and-culture/books/183443/dagger-digital-age?all=1

======
dublinben
What a chore. The author could have made his point in almost half as many
words. I think he really does spend too much time buried in lengthy
manuscripts.

